# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Silverlight 3 Launch Date...

## brad jones

Silverlight 3 and Expression Blend 3: Launch Date....

When do you think it is? Take a guess and then check out my blog entry  :Wink:   :Smilie: 

http://blog.codeguru.com/blog/2009/0...ression-b.html

Brad!

----------


## DeanMc

wow thats quick, ive only started to play with the beta's..

----------


## chris128

Nice one  :Smilie:  I was only thinking yesterday about when Blend 3 might be coming out and assumed it wasnt probably for another year or something but what do ya know! 

Thanks for posting

EDIT: After reading this: http://timheuer.com/blog/archive/200...w-a-guide.aspx  im looking forward to Silverlight 3 more than Blend 3 now  :Smilie:

----------


## brad jones

I should note....

Microsoft has launched products before they were released.....  :Wink:   :Smilie: 

Brad!

----------


## chris128

huh??

----------


## brad jones

> huh??


Have a large launch event talk about the product, blah, blah, blah...

Then say it will be available in x days or on x date....

----------


## chris128

Ahh I see, so we might not be getting it for another few months yet?  :Frown:

----------


## DeanMc

Exactly!

----------

